# Master built smoker not holding set temp



## justhunt87 (Jan 4, 2015)

I've got a older master built electric smoker that's only been used once but I set the temp at 180 and it fluctuates between 170-220 degrees. How do I fix this? 

 Thanks Dylan


----------



## themule69 (Jan 4, 2015)

Call masterbuilt. That is to wide of a swing unless it is still in the warm up stage.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jan 4, 2015)

I agree with David.  Temp swings that wide sound to me like a bad control card if it's electronic.


----------



## todbnla (Jan 4, 2015)

I read on the FB masterbuilt group that older units get corrosion & burnt where the power wires are connected to the heating element via spade terminals from expansion and contraction (heating/cooling), the person that wrote the _how to_ write up claims that after he made new connections with screws and nuts, his unit was accurate as far as temp goes, *YMMV*

The user made a video, not sure if yall can see it let me know if this link works...


----------



## dirtworldmike (Jan 5, 2015)

link doesn't  work.


----------



## todbnla (Jan 5, 2015)

dirtworldmike said:


> link doesn't  work.


Maybe try this, its posted in a group on facebook, maybe this one will work?


----------



## catfish1st (Jan 5, 2015)

todbnla said:


> Maybe try this, its posted in a group on facebook, maybe this one will work?



Both links you posted work.


----------

